# Need a bait basket



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I stupidly left my bait basket out under the beach house last weekend and the north wind must have blown it into the gulf.
I'm talking about the little round basket that fits on the aluminum fishing carts. Anybody know where I can find one or order one ?
I called GBB&T and he said he doesn't sell them but might have one laying around. I don't want to make the trip over there on a maybe.
Just got off the phone with Outcast and they do not sell them. I looked on-line and you have to buy the basket and the frame it sits in. I don't need the frame.
Any ideas ?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

you could use a screen from a kitchen utensil used to drain water from food i think


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bait??*

If it ain't live bait it stays in the cooler. Takes about 2 hours in the heat and you got a problem. When your frozen shrimp turns pink in the heat it means it is ready for the seafood sauce not the hook.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The basket is for live sandfleas and I put them under my chair in the shade. Works fine.


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Use a coffee can and poke some holes in the lid...


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sand fleas*

Put the sand fleas in a 3 gallon $1.14 pail from Lowes. Put a few inches of sand in it and another few of water. Change the water about every hour. No need for a lid. The fleas think they are at home.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I have one for my beach cart that I never use, and it's gathering dust. I will give it to you, I am in Gulf Breeze. Shoot me a PM.


----------

